# Bifen XTS - "Lawn" vs "outside surfaces" rates



## FoldsPocketAces (Mar 16, 2019)

So I've been reading my labels on my spare time, and ran across this on the Bifen XTS label. Under lawns it states that the rate for pests including armyworms and sod webworms is .07 - .15 / M.

But under "outside surfaces" it includes "lawns next to private houses" and the heavy rate is a .06% solution of 1/3 fl oz per gallon. Say I mix 3 gallons and put 1 oz, can I drop that complete ounce in those 3 gallons in my lawn?

Stupid question I know, maybe I'm just misunderstanding what "lawn next to private house" means.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I just applied this morning.

I did .15 oz per 1k, and 1 gallon per 1k.

I rounded up and called it ~1oz in 6 gallons.


----------



## FoldsPocketAces (Mar 16, 2019)

That's usually what I do as well, I was just wondering if the the other rate basically said I can put down 1oz per 1000sqft if I used 3 gallons


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I think they probably intended for it to be used on shrubs and other landscape and hardscapes around the house at that rate. Perhaps just some legal-ese on the private house/lawn thing as well.

Otherwise they wouldn't have needed the lawn portion of the label.


----------

